# Seaway Challenge Rule



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Seaway Challenge to enforce two minute rule. Had a few concerned archers ask what i thought about the non use of binoculars as stated on registration form. Thought they were just reading it wrong so i called Cheryl whom has worked very hard to help keep the Seaway a success. What i was told is that in order to keep things moving at a good pace the two minute rule will be in affect. However the use of binoculars is still permitted during the archers two minutes.
Looking forward to another fun year and hope they get the best turn out ever.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Charles what other conditions re binos I see that only the first shooter can bino from peg ..others must do from outside box.....page 42 in oaa book seaway challenge entry... this should speed it up tough for open shooters like your self to pick the spot then move to peg and then shoot.. if your the second third or fourth shooter...concentration and spot might go a stray.. I think just the 2 minuet rule enforced and 1 let down .. and all can bino from peg .. but again if first guys arrow is good just use his arrow as a reference point maybe... A no no is shooter looking at his shot with binos after he has made the shot from the peg ....shoot and step aside.. 2 minuets is 2 minuets ..over the time its a zero period...


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Ted all the rules can be found on OAA site. Rule #11.7.2 is a two minute rule only and has no reference to the use of binoculars. In all fairness you can't expect only one archer in a group the use of binoculars. What they do in their alloted time should be no concern of yours.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

charles I`m referring to the seaway challenge rule of only the first person able to use binos at peg... as per their registration form half way down page.. and what do you mean in regards to your last statement I`m supporting the fact that a shooter should be able to use his binos in his 2 minuets at the peg ..we have discussed this before and I mentioned the first shooter only as per their rules is allowed binos not every shooter at the peg... I`m not for it....let every shooter look ..from the peg as long as they are in their 2 minuets...


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> charles I`m referring to the seaway challenge rule of only the first person able to use binos at peg... as per their registration form half way down page.. and what do you mean in regards to your last statement I`m supporting the fact that a shooter should be able to use his binos in his 2 minuets at the peg ..we have discussed this before and I mentioned the first shooter only as per their rules is allowed binos not every shooter at the peg... I`m not for it....let every shooter look ..from the peg as long as they are in their 2 minuets...


Did you READ the first post ???


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

what do you mean???? rule is in print on page 42 of oaa book for THAT CLUB I read the post a few times if you read my post clearly you can see i`m referring to the clubs rule not the oaa rule .......


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

It's simple Ted you may use binoculars but don't go over your two minutes.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

Just curious, who keeps track of time? It would have to be consistant to be fair.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

charles so they are waiving what they have printed on their entry sheet then ... just asking ...not trying to start a pissing match... as that is not what it states..its in the box about half way down their entry I`m with you on the use of binos as I stated in above posts. but clarity is a thing here for rules of a series..... some one from the seaway challenge should clear this up imho....cheryl please post so we all are on the same playing field....


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Want to speed things up have the tradional shooters shoot one arrow like everyone else why should they spend same on fees and shoot two arrows just my opinion


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I`m with that ......and the guys with bows over 300 feet per second pay double as they wear the targets out twice as much.. Pete your a piece of work... pour me a Cesare please lol lol oh and at the seaway I think we only shoot one arrow.. lol lol smiles everybody......


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The Seaway has a meeting this weekend. I will find out for sure and post afterwards. Personnaly I do not remember a bino rule being discussed. The two min. rule was always there but not fully enforced, just friendly reminders.

Later Randy


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The Seaway committee has met and we had a lengthy discussion on the use of binos. we are tring to keep things moving quickly on the course in order to finish at a reasonable time to allow people to get home. So we will be enforcing the TWO MINUTE rule and the use of bino's will be allowed. Now remember this time starts when the fist shooter moves to the stake, then the remaining shooters time starts when the shooter in front of them releases their arrow. So make your shot and move off so the next shooter gets their max amount of time. This rule is no different than OAA, IBO etc. Hope this helps

Randy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

randy thank you for clearing this matter up.. so as per entry sheet rule is null and void. good to hear it from governing body thanks again....


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Can someone explain these rules to Andy
Lol


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Funny you should bring that up Tinker. Part of our conversation was around the infamous Shep. LOL



hotwheels said:


> Can someone explain these rules to Andy
> Lol


----------

